# Anyone buy Keurig K-Cups coffee for less than 38 cents each?



## mlsmn (Feb 6, 2010)

Bed Bath and Beyond with 20% off coupon works out to 38 cents each.
Some times Amazon.com has a sale

Any other places retail or online?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 6, 2010)

*I Only Drink'm When They're Free.*

You know, in upscale waiting rooms, high-end timeshare lobbies, etc. 

The rest of the time, Mr. Coffee is fine. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Patri (Feb 6, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> You know, in upscale waiting rooms, high-end timeshare lobbies, etc.



Heh, heh. You can buy a piece to fit on the spout, and use your own coffee. Much cheaper.


----------



## Pit (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't answer your question, but thought this may interest you....

http://www.my-kap.com/MYK/


----------



## wackymother (Feb 6, 2010)

I get some on Subscribe and Save at Amazon--so that's the Amazon price less 15 percent. I just snagged some for 31 cents a cup, but that is unusually low, and I was hovering around watching for a while to get that price. 

I also like the Newman's Own that they sell at Costco. That's 80 cups for about $30 or $32, so it's about 40 cents a cup, but sometimes it's just easier than fussing with Amazon.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 6, 2010)

I get mine for 41 Cdn cents from Futureshop in Canada ... don't know what that works out to in 'exchange' value but the Canadian dollar is about 94 US cents right now.

Brian


----------



## chriskre (Feb 7, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance but what is this K cup thing?

I stayed at a Marriott that had some expresso machine that you put some foil cup of dry coffee into it and then it made a ton of noise and out came some pretty decent expresso.  Is this what this is?  I could never find where the little packet went.  Somehow it stayed inside the machine.  Oh well.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2010)

Costco sells K cups in large boxes.  Not sure of the exact price, but it seemed pretty decent.

Chriskre, Keurig coffee makers are single-cup models that have you put in a sealed "pod" that looks kind of like a big Half-and-Half creamer serving.  It has a blend of coffee grounds in it.  The coffee maker punches holes in the pod, and quickly produces a good single-cup serving of "real" coffee.  You can buy many different blends of coffees, tea, even hot chocolate.  They all use the same style and size of pod.   It's a great chocie if you don't want to make a full pot of coffee, or if different people want different kinds or flavors of coffee.  

I have one, as well as a regular coffee maker.  If I'm in the mood for something special, or different, or don't want to brew a full pot, the Keurig is a great choice.

Dave


----------



## ricoba (Feb 7, 2010)

I just reordered some from Amazon.

The Coffee People Donut Shop Coffee @ $21 for 48 K-Cups = $.44 cents

The Emeril Big Easy @ $23 for 48 cups = $.49 cents

Since I have an Amazon Prime account no shipping, no tax.

So yes, the 20% off from B B & B is a very good deal.   

But I don't have to go to the store which to me is worth more than the few cents I would save.


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 7, 2010)

DH uses http://www.coffeegiant.com/ He doesn't get K cups. I don't drink coffee so I have no idea if this site is good or not.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 7, 2010)

A couple of times a week I make a pot of coffee in the percolator to bring down my average cost per cup.


----------



## riperoo (Feb 7, 2010)

B, B and b, is the cheapast I have found also, but if you have a BJ's warehouse around they have them for the same price and on occasion they have them on sale so you can stock up.


----------



## voyager1 (Feb 20, 2010)

If you're not put off by the expiration date this site has some good deals in the sale section:  http://www.coolbeanspods.com/shop.php  I haven't noticed any taste difference when I've ordered these, but you have to check back regularly because the varieties change quickly.


----------



## senorak (Feb 21, 2010)

I found great deals at Kohl's......when the boxes are on sale for $9.99 and I have a 30% off coupon.  Also, check out Ebay.  You will have to buy in bulk, but can get some great deals, with varieties that many stores don't have in stock.  I recently bought over 350 K cups, (at least 16 boxes), for much less than I could find them anywhere else....even on sale and with coupons.

Deb


----------



## JEFF H (Feb 22, 2010)

I get them for under .36 cents each thru Amazon grocery using subscribe & Save.
Subscribe & save gets you a extra 15% discount off the regular price and free shipping.
I always cancel the subscription after my order ships as I prefer to order during a sale for a even lower price.
They often feature a few Kcups on the Friday Sale and you can combine the sale price with the Subscribe & save 15% and get
Kcups for about .31 to .33 cents each.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 22, 2010)

*Complaints about the B70?*

I have the B70 machine almost a year now and so far it's been just great.  However, I googled it and found there were hundreds of complaints about the model I have, so you might take some caution:

http://survivinglifesinsanity.blogspot.com/2009/02/keurig-b70-coffee-maker-buyer-beware.html

Brian


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 24, 2010)

It's Christmas-time.  I've recently purchased a Keurig brewer (at Costco) as a present for my wife.  So I'm interested in reviving this thread.

Any other money-saving ideas on where to buy K-cups?

I know that the true coffee aficionados will consider this heresy, but we tend to drink more decaf coffee than caffeinated.  Our local Bed, Bath, & Beyond has a limited selection of decaf K-cups.  Any decaf drinkers out there on TUG?

(This is going to be more expensive than our old stand-by of Trader Joe's coffee.  And yes, I did see that suggestion above about reusing the K-cups with that special lid - maybe we'll be back to TJ's again.)


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 24, 2010)

We have a Keurig and we like it.  But, we only use it when we have guests.  It's a nice machine, but the cups are way too small.  You actually need 2 or 3 of them to get a decent size cup of coffee.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 25, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> We have a Keurig and we like it.  But, we only use it when we have guests.  It's a nice machine, but the cups are way too small.  You actually need 2 or 3 of them to get a decent size cup of coffee.



Keurig machines must be like timeshares.

The machine I bought is labeled a "Platinum" machine.  It allows us to select any of 5 different cup sizes when we brew a cup of coffee.  The large cup sizes fill quite a large mug.

You must have a "Bronze" or "Silver" season machine...


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 26, 2010)

I only order my k-cups from Keurig.  I know they are more expensive, but I've earned so many points that I've now bought 4 brewers for friends and family for 50% off what you can get them anywhere.   And I still have enough points (I make a point of keeping enough points in stock), that I can get one more for us when it dies.  Our brewer is 6 years old though and still going strong!  


So...I use my Marriott Rewards visa to buy the pods (points), earn points buying from Keurig, buy the brewers for my friends and family with my visa (did someone say "points"), get 50% off the brewers by using keurig points, and then my friends reimburse me with cash (except for that one time where it was actually a gift).


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 27, 2010)

*Thanks for the Recommendation!*

Thanks to all of you who recommended Keurig coffeemakers. I recently bought one, and we love it.  I also love the discount for new owners on the Keurig website (Buy 2 boxes, get 2 free), so with what I bought at BB&B, I have enough to last the two of us for awhile.  
I think I'll try those Kaps, though.  They sound like less hassle than the filters.  Kudos to Tuggers!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Dec 27, 2010)

I just bought a Platinum Keurig too. We use the filter attachment, which works out very well. We use the ground coffee of our choice and pack into the filter attachment and it makes a better cup of coffee ( says my DH.) He does not like the pods, he says they are weak and flat. I had him try a number of different pods that I purchased in the variety pak and he did not any of them. I guess it was not strong enough. We can use 100% Kona coffee in the filter and it works out great. We are very happy with our purchase!


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 27, 2010)

We just got the Kuerig for Christmas. Nice hot mugs of coffee for around 40 cents!  If you can't hack that, drink water. And bye bye to the filters and scoops of grounds for the old drip maker Mr Coffee.  What a mess.


----------



## donnaval (Dec 28, 2010)

Love my Keurig too, but the coffee sure is expensive.  I have the thingie where you can fill your own coffee but it is even messier than making regular Mr. Coffee coffee (unless someone here has some tips on how to get the coffee grounds into that little cup part without scattering grounds everywhere...)  I scored an awesome find at a yard sale of 2 unopened boxes of k-cups for $5 but that isn't likely to happen again.  My machine has small, medium and large cup settings but none are just right, so I first brew a medium and then with the same pod and cup brew small and it makes the right size cup for me without being too weak.  I use a bold roast (Paul Newman from Costco or Timothy's Bold Italian).


----------



## dougef (Dec 28, 2010)

luvsvacation22 said:


> I just bought a Platinum Keurig too. We use the filter attachment, which works out very well. We use the ground coffee of our choice and pack into the filter attachment and it makes a better cup of coffee ( says my DH.) He does not like the pods, he says they are weak and flat. I had him try a number of different pods that I purchased in the variety pak and he did not any of them. I guess it was not strong enough. We can use 100% Kona coffee in the filter and it works out great. We are very happy with our purchase!



Try Coffee People's Jet Fuel K-Cups.  To me they are as close to a Starbuck's coffee as I have found and are quite robust and strong.


----------



## dougef (Dec 28, 2010)

By The way, I read this someplace after I got my Keurig - Extra Bold on a coffee does not reflect the strength of the brew.  Rather, Exta Bold K-Cups contain more coffee than non Extra Bold cups.  The flavor or strenghth may still be mild on an Extra Bold cup.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 28, 2010)

dougef said:


> By The way, I read this someplace after I got my Keurig - Extra Bold on a coffee does not reflect the strength of the brew.  Rather, Exta Bold K-Cups contain more coffee than non Extra Bold cups.  The flavor or strenghth may still be mild on an Extra Bold cup.



hmmm, I dunno about that.  Not saying you're wrong, but...

For someone who's a serious coffee drinker, and would actually source out something like "extra bold", they may find the coffee to be mild.  For me, I don't have much of a tolerance for caffeine.  The coffee I drink, Gloria Jean's cappuccino, is relatively mild.  If I try an extra bold I am FLYING!  There is definitely a difference.  My MIL, who's been drinking the hard stuff for years probably couldn't tell, but I sure can.

Of course, this is from someone who gets a sugar buzz from eating a tootsie pop sucker!


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 28, 2010)

donnaval said:


> Love my Keurig too, but the coffee sure is expensive.  .



It's always interesting to me when people say the Keurig coffee is expensive.  I didn't start drinking coffee till I discovered Starbuck's.  I don't drink brewed coffee (you know, the kind that comes out tasting like coffee, and you add sugar and cream and drink it).  I need my coffee to taste like something OTHER than coffee (chocolate, vanilla, etc).  If I can't flavor it to the point where the coffee is the background flavor, I won't bother.  

So to me, comparing Keurig to the only coffee I WILL bother buying (Starbucks mocha cappuccino, or latte, brewed and crafted by the mermaid herself), Keurig brewed at home with my sugar, creamer and vanilla syrup is quite a bargain.  And, I never have to go back in to complain that my coffee wasn't made right!


----------



## donnaval (Dec 28, 2010)

Talk about timing--Groupon is offering a great coffee deal on the Detroit site (anybody can order).  If you're a Groupon member already just go to the "search other cities" tab, or I'll post a link below. I think I might get credit if you use my link, not sure.   If you're not a Groupon member it's free and easy to join.  When you get to the Detroit page just look at the "side" deal on the right for this special.  You can buy up to three $25 vouchers for Coffee Wholesale USA for only $10 each.  They have loads of brands and flavors of K-Cups and with the voucher you can get a 48-count box for as little as $10shipped.  I ordered three vouchers!  Love Groupon.

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4733901

Edited to add:  If you are not familiar with Groupon, you should know that the deal is usually good for only one day, so you snooze you lose!


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 28, 2010)

donnaval said:


> Talk about timing--Groupon is offering a great coffee deal on the Detroit site (anybody can order). If you're a Groupon member already just go to the "search other cities" tab, or I'll post a link below. I think I might get credit if you use my link, not sure. If you're not a Groupon member it's free and easy to join. When you get to the Detroit page just look at the "side" deal on the right for this special. You can buy up to three $25 vouchers for Coffee Wholesale USA for only $10 each. They have loads of brands and flavors of K-Cups and with the voucher you can get a 48-count box for as little as $10shipped. I ordered three vouchers! Love Groupon.
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4733901
> 
> Edited to add: If you are not familiar with Groupon, you should know that the deal is usually good for only one day, so you snooze you lose!


 
This is great!  Thanks!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 31, 2010)

Pit said:


> Can't answer your question, but thought this may interest you....
> 
> http://www.my-kap.com/MYK/



We're still on the hunt for a solution...

On Amazon, take a look at the EZ-Cup and the Solofill Cup.  Has anyone tried these?  These are refillable cups that pop into your Keurig brewer.  The EZ-Cup requires the EZ-Cup filter as well.


----------



## icydog (Dec 31, 2010)

wackymother said:


> I get some on Subscribe and Save at Amazon--so that's the Amazon price less 15 percent. I just snagged some for 31 cents a cup, but that is unusually low, and I was hovering around watching for a while to get that price.
> 
> I also like the Newman's Own that they sell at Costco. That's 80 cups for about $30 or $32, so it's about 40 cents a cup, but sometimes it's just easier than fussing with Amazon.



You can use subscribe and save as Wackymother suggested. That's what I do. It comes out to be around .35-.40 a cup doing it that way... You can order what you want and as soon as the order goes through you can cancel the subscription. You still get that good pricing. I do it all the time. I usually put in a 6 month interval so I have plenty of time to cancel should I want to cancel. 

I also buy Newman's own at Costco.. It is a nice full bodied coffee for almost the same good deal as Amazon Subscribe and Save. 

By the way, Amazon is the cheapest on diapers using subscribe and save plus they deliver to your house. I have been doing this for my grandson for two years now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2011)

The price of k-cups went up at Amazon very suddenly.  I stopped one of my automatic shipments.  I used to get 48 for $19 and change, and now it's $4.00 higher.  Not sure what to do...


----------

